# Tuscan Soup



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 13, 2022)

This is one of of the best tasting soups you can make.  This is a low carb version.  Browned some Hot Italian Sausage.  Added some onions.
















Cut up some turnips and sun dried tomatoes.







Added sausage, turnips, tomatoes and 5 cups home made chicken broth to IP.  Seasoned with salt, pepper and this Italian Herb I got from Sam's.  It is so good. 







 Set IP for 8 minutes.







Than added Spinach and set for another 2 minutes.  Added 3/4 cup heavy cream and 1/4 Parmesan cheese.  Added 2 Tbs of Beef Gelatin powder to thicken a little.











I have made this several times now after Steve made his couple years ago.


----------



## tbern (Dec 13, 2022)

Delicious looking bowl of soup!! Thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## ronf (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks great. I may give this a try. Thank you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks good Brian. Especially this time of year

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## clifish (Dec 13, 2022)

Nice Brian,  need a good low carb thick soup,  thanks for posting.  Never heard of beef gelatin,  where do you get it?


----------



## xray (Dec 13, 2022)

Great looking soup Brian, nice job!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 13, 2022)

Wow that looks awesome! I’m a big soup fan, but haven’t tried this yet, on the list now! Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2022)

Really good looking bowl of soup Brian! The sun dried tomatoes are a nice addition too.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 14, 2022)

tbern said:


> Delicious looking bowl of soup!! Thanks for sharing your recipe!


Thanks


ronf said:


> Looks great. I may give this a try. Thank you.


Thanks.  You won't be disappointed


gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Brian. Especially this time of year
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris


clifish said:


> Nice Brian,  need a good low carb thick soup,  thanks for posting.  Never heard of beef gelatin,  where do you get it?


Thanks Cliff.  Got it on amazon.  It just thickens a little.  Glucomannan  works great for low carb thickener but just takes a small amount.  Start small.  Also arrowroot but it has some carbs but I don't mind.  I not doing Keto


xray said:


> Great looking soup Brian, nice job!


Thanks Joe


bauchjw said:


> Wow that looks awesome! I’m a big soup fan, but haven’t tried this yet, on the list now! Thank you!


Thanks Jed  Highly recommend.  Steve and Jeff both have great versions.


Steve H said:


> Really good looking bowl of soup Brian! The sun dried tomatoes are a nice addition too.


Thanks Steve.  The tomatoes came from Jeff's version.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow Brian, that looks like a hearty and heart-warming pot of soup right there. You got me taking a close look at this and gonna go back to Steve's, read through both, and probably make a batch of this tomorrow. Would do it today but already have dinner plans...that I am dreading.

Robert


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 14, 2022)

That does look like a very good soup. I just bookmarked it. Thanks.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 15, 2022)

Great soup Brian, love the flavours

This time of year brings out the soup pots and i see soup and stews in my future.
Mmmmm and dough boys( dumplings )

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Brian, that looks like a hearty and heart-warming pot of soup right there. You got me taking a close look at this and gonna go back to Steve's, read through both, and probably make a batch of this tomorrow. Would do it today but already have dinner plans...that I am dreading.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert.  I combined Steve's, Jeff's and mine.  This is one of the tastiest soups.  I feeding couple friends at the river lately.  Hard to cook for one.  John's wife wants me to cook a brisket for her.  Guess I will get one of those .99 cent ones at Market Street tomorrow.  We sure been having some great sales this month.  God Bless Texas!



Sven Svensson said:


> That does look like a very good soup. I just bookmarked it. Thanks.


Thanks Sven


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2022)

Love me some soup , and that looks great . Nice work .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh yeah.  I'll be making some of this.  Thanks for the recipe, Brian.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice Soup Brian! Like!


----------



## tallbm (Dec 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This is one of of the best tasting soups you can make.  This is a low carb version.  Browned some Hot Italian Sausage.  Added some onions.
> 
> View attachment 651127
> View attachment 651126
> ...


Man that looks fantastic! Good work!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks great Brian. I’m overdue for some


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 15, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Brian. I’m overdue for some


I really liked those sun dried tomatoes in there


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks awesome Brian. Gonna give it a go. Nice work as usual bud


----------



## GregoryStellar (Dec 16, 2022)

Everything looks amazing and very appetizing!


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Dec 17, 2022)

Great looking soup!  Nice job!  I'll be trying this soon.  Thank you!


----------

